# Digital MUG BOTTOM heat press!



## turtlefire (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello everyone

So I've seen a few posts about pressing onto the bottoms of mugs and I thought I'd share this press I found and purchased from Best Sub. It is simply called the Digital Mug Bottom Heat Press and as you can guess by the name is mainly intended for pressing on the outside bottoms of mugs. At the time of posting this, I haven't actually used it yet because it didn't come with any press times/temps.

If you look at the pictures I included you can see it basically uses plate attachments that you would get for certain presses and has a small pad attached to it (honestly I think it's just glued) that heats up and fits in the diameter of mug bottoms. The pad that goes into the mug bottom is not very large which is good and bad depending on what you were wanting to do. 

I like that because it allows me to press on the three different size mugs that I sell with one attachment.

I don't like it because it limits the size of artwork that I could put on some of the larger mug bottoms. 

The bottom is just a foam pad that conforms nicely and has a good balance of sturdiness and give so I haven't been worried about applying pressure vertically against the mugs. You're basically putting a lot of pressure downward against the mug's top, which isn't a very sturdy/solid base. 

The control box arrived kinda crooked looking? Like it hangs kinda wonky but it's still sturdy and I don't believe it's going to break or anything like that. I think I could take the screws off the bottom where it attaches and bend the plate a little to straighten it.

Pressure adjusts very smooth and easily. 

Overall I'm excited about having it but a little annoyed that really all it is, is a plate attachment. I feel like if you have one of those vertical heat presses with hat and plate attachments you could probably rig something like this up yourself. Maybe buy new plate attachments so you could different sizes for different mug bottom diameters.

If people are interested I'll post pictures of mugs I've pressed on and let you know how the process went with temps/times.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Does anyone have success with printing the bottoms then?? admitted i've only half heartedly tried it with the small plate press and silicone pad to fill the depression, but I've never been able to get anything to transfer so just naturally presumed that there was no coating on the bottom!
we use a transparent laser label with our logo on it for the bottom instead


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

turtlefire said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> So I've seen a few posts about pressing onto the bottoms of mugs and I thought I'd share this press I found and purchased from Best Sub. It is simply called the Digital Mug Bottom Heat Press and as you can guess by the name is mainly intended for pressing on the outside bottoms of mugs. At the time of posting this, I haven't actually used it yet because it didn't come with any press times/temps.
> 
> ...


You can't sublimate because the mugs are not coated bottom side. There could be some way to do it with laser transfers but I would suggest a label there instead, nobody really looks at the bottom for decoration anyway, Only real possibility is to put your "branding" there.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Most of the mugs we buy have enough of a coating on the bottom to get a clear image. I dont think they are coated as well as the side of the mug though.
We put our info on them or in some cases the re sellers info depending on the situation.
We usually just do some basic text and it comes out fine.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Too time consuming since the bottom is usually used for branding. We use water-resistant labels and they last a VERY long time. I have several at home that get dishwashed a lot and the label hasn't even begun to fade or peel away. And several of those mugs with the label on them are over a year old.


----------



## turtlefire (Jan 28, 2017)

Ok so when I bought this I was not aware that the mugs I purchase do not have a coating on the bottom. But I really didn't want the machine to go to waste so I bought some Digi Coat and finally got an image on the bottom of the mug!

I know a lot of people wouldn't think this is worth it but I do. And I have had a lot of customers wanting me to put designs on the bottom of mugs for different ideas they had and now I can actually do that which means more opportunities for orders.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Fantastic. A true Artisan by not giving up and finding a professional work-around.
The extra work involved, spraying and baking before printing probably brings an extra premium too.


----------



## Poopsie (Aug 5, 2021)

turtlefire said:


> Ok so when I bought this I was not aware that the mugs I purchase do not have a coating on the bottom. But I really didn't want the machine to go to waste so I bought some Digi Coat and finally got an image on the bottom of the mug!
> 
> I know a lot of people wouldn't think this is worth it but I do. And I have had a lot of customers wanting me to put designs on the bottom of mugs for different ideas they had and now I can actually do that which means more opportunities for orders.





turtlefire said:


> Ok so when I bought this I was not aware that the mugs I purchase do not have a coating on the bottom. But I really didn't want the machine to go to waste so I bought some Digi Coat and finally got an image on the bottom of the mug!
> 
> I know a lot of people wouldn't think this is worth it but I do. And I have had a lot of customers wanting me to put designs on the bottom of mugs for different ideas they had and now I can actually do that which means more opportunities for orders.


----------



## Poopsie (Aug 5, 2021)

It would be very worth it for me as well. Thanks for posting your pics and info. I was just looking at this press today. It would be nice if we could print on the inside of the mug as well......and, because we must dream; it would be great if we could attach other things to this press - as in a plate press, cap press - it's all similar in side.
I love the idea of being able to print the bottom.
Where did you find the Digi Coat? Is it a big process to apply?
Thanks so much!!


----------

